# Hollandia



## Busboy (21/3/06)

I was browsing in Vintage Cellars this arvo (as you do) and I noticed they had this beer called Hollandia on special: $9 a six-pack or $28 a carton. So I bought a six-pack to try. Well I've just tried it and it's not too bad. Similar to Heineken and a lot cheaper to boot. Might go back and buy a carton. Certainly not the best beer I've ever tried, but certainly very drinkable. Has anyone else tried it?


(no affiliation....etc)


----------



## QldKev (21/3/06)

I've had it a few times; whenever I see it on special I'll grab one. Nice and mellow for a session beer.


----------



## JasonY (21/3/06)

Yer I grabbed a case of this last time I was headed out of town and luggin kegs was going to be a PITA. For the price I thought it was not too bad better than some of the other shite out there.


----------



## sluggerdog (21/3/06)

over xmas I ran out of HB and drank a few cartons of this. I don't mind it at all, and I think liquorland sell it here for around $33 a carton at the normal price which is about the same for VB/NEW etc.

Nice and easy to drink!


----------



## warrenlw63 (21/3/06)

It's basically nice to find a fairly priced carton of mega-swill that's devoid of the "wet dog" character of the local swill. (read; no POR).

$33 a carton is good value. IIRC Amsterdam Mariner is usually available from Murphy's for under $30 per carton and is a slightly nicer drop too. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Asher (21/3/06)

I have had sessions on this stuff too.... should include the following:

*WARNING* - You'll be hung like a bull tomorrow


----------



## Busboy (22/3/06)

> WARNING* - You'll be hung like a bull tomorrow



Jeez, I'd better rush out and buy a few cartons! :blink:


----------



## Piste (11/4/06)

Liqourland have the Bavaria too, which I prefer to Hollandia and about the same price.
For memory I think they are 330ml stubbies.


----------



## pharmaboy (11/4/06)

This thread reminds me of how many beer lovers rue the success of tooheys new and VB etc. The amount that these few brands sell is quite pitiful despite the keen pricing (versus the mega marketed beers).

Unfortunately it shows that even if you do produce a half decent beer, decent taste on its own will not be enough to get sales, it must instead be marketed within an inch on its life, and taste withdrawn to pallatibility of the average non beer drinker.


----------



## sosman (11/4/06)

I bought a carton of the stuff quite a while back (I seem to recall it was Hollandia*) in a green bottle. It was by far the most skunked beer I have ever tasted - the folk at work loved it. I guess you either love or hate light strike, I can live without it.

Now it may be due to handling of that particular batch/carton but that is a bit difficult to swallow given that it was in a cardboard pack.

* It might have been "Bavaria" by hollandia.


----------

